# Cattery/Pet Hotel



## ali_w (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi there,

Does anyone have any recommendations for a cattery/pet hotel in Bangkok (I live near Asoke station)? Looking for a place to look after my 2 cats for a few days.

Many thanks!


----------



## thai-insights (Aug 17, 2012)

Check with local vets or pet hospitals to see if they can house your cat for a few days.


----------

